# The Original Danger Noodle



## Pauls_Pythons (Feb 23, 2018)

I personally hate that term that is banded about these days but it seems so fitting for this one for anyone who hasn't seen it before.


----------



## Imported_tuatara (Feb 23, 2018)

i personally don't mind the term, the problem i have is that it can mislead someone to think that some harmless snake is infact venomous at times.


----------



## Foozil (Feb 23, 2018)

I agree with imported tuatara. I don't mind the term as long as people don't pick up baby browns like that bloke did the other day because of it (not saying that was caused by it but just in general)
Edit: Also, like Scutellatus, theres no way I'm gonna name any of my reptiles! Partly because I'm bad at naming things but aside from that whats the point?
Edit #2: Not against naming them, its just not my thing.


----------



## Scutellatus (Feb 23, 2018)

I'm with you on that one Paul. Danger noodle, snek and the other terms people use for snake show to me an element of immaturity from the people using them.
I am one of the few who won't name my reptiles, especially snakes, they don't have ears to hear the name and won't come when called so why name them in the first place.
It is just another way we try to humanise our reptile pets. If people want to do it that's fine by me but I can't help but have a little laugh when I hear of named reptiles.


----------



## Imported_tuatara (Feb 23, 2018)

i hate how much we humanize other species, especially reptiles, usually it leads to wrong care and lots of handling/interacting daily at times.


----------



## Stompsy (Feb 23, 2018)

Imported_tuatara said:


> i hate how much we humanize other species, especially reptiles, usually it leads to wrong care and lots of handling/interacting daily at times.


That’s not at all true. I name my animals out of a fondness for them. That’s about as humanised as they get.


----------



## Pauls_Pythons (Feb 23, 2018)

Imported_tuatara said:


> i hate how much we humanize other species, especially reptiles, usually it leads to wrong care and lots of handling/interacting daily at times.



Thats a very generalised statement. Not sure on its intention


----------



## Nerdhero (Feb 23, 2018)

Scutellatus said:


> I'm with you on that one Paul. Danger noodle, snek and the other terms people use for snake show to me an element of immaturity from the people using them.
> I am one of the few who won't name my reptiles, especially snakes, they don't have ears to hear the name and won't come when called so why name them in the first place.
> It is just another way we try to humanise our reptile pets. If people want to do it that's fine by me but I can't help but have a little laugh when I hear of named reptiles.



I can see where your going with this and can understand the general idea but don't you use some form of identification for your animals? If for example a breeder has a clutch, they generally give each a number. This lets them track each specimen easily...so whats the difference between a number and a *name*? Each can *humanised* in its own way. One of my favourite characters is a series of letter and numbers...R2D2. As paul said its a bit general for my liking, hopefully you see this perspective.


----------



## Pauls_Pythons (Feb 23, 2018)

Well we do 'name' our reptiles but its not for them and we dont go around the house trying to get them to answer their names, (the thought sends shivers down my spine).
They are named simply as it makes it easier to identify which animal we are talking about about. Certainly not done with any intention of trying to 'humanise' anything.

We use a code system for the hatchies but the numbers closely repeat each year so if we didn't name the animals we could easily have holdbacks with similar codes to hatchies which would be overly confusing.
Damn difficult to name so many animals though so now the eldest granddaughter normally gets the job.


----------



## Scutellatus (Feb 24, 2018)

I do get what you are saying, though cataloguing something with a series of letters and numbers isn't really humanising something in my opinion. It is more so for tracking as you say and identification.
Humanising may actually be the wrong word, maybe placing human values is more correct.
I have never thought of naming something that won't respond when called as I see no point in this.

I have kept fish on and off for twenty years and at one point had over thirty tanks setup with over 200 fish in them, none of which were named or even catalogued. Even Oscars who do have a personality and seem to respond to your presence weren't named by me, only because they won't respond to anything verbal. If ever asked what their names were I simply told the people their common and scientific names.

In regard to R2D2 that was probably 'named' (given) a model number rather than a human name, as is the case with C3PO.

There is obviously no harm in naming them and I don't have a problem if people do, each to their own.


----------



## Pauls_Pythons (Feb 24, 2018)

I get what your saying and if it wasn't for different feeding regimes/shedding and the such I probably wouldn't have reason to have that 'marker' to identify them from eachother. 
I was going to just leave it be a couple of years ago and just use their hatchling number but the granddaughter stepped in and wouldn't allow it so the naming became her 'job' so to speak. I just want some simple way to tell them apart.


----------



## MANNING (Feb 24, 2018)

Thanks for the share Paul.
Its incredible how efficiently they bury themselves. Proper stealth hunters - gives a different view on the element of surprise


----------



## Nero Egernia (Feb 24, 2018)

Scutellatus said:


> I'm with you on that one Paul. Danger noodle, snek and the other terms people use for snake show to me an element of immaturity from the people using them.
> I am one of the few who won't name my reptiles, especially snakes, they don't have ears to hear the name and won't come when called so why name them in the first place.
> It is just another way we try to humanise our reptile pets. If people want to do it that's fine by me but I can't help but have a little laugh when I hear of named reptiles.



I never liked the term "snek". It makes my inner Grammar Nazi cringe.


----------



## Scutellatus (Feb 24, 2018)

Nero Egernia said:


> I never liked the term "snek". It makes my inner Grammar Nazi cringe.


You're lucky mine is outer and people hate it.


----------



## Flaviemys purvisi (Feb 24, 2018)

No names for turtles or hatchling turtles, just a series of colour coded nail polish dots on allocated vertebral scutes on their carapace for ID purposes.





This system allows me to easily monitor and record their growth weekly.


----------



## Snapped (Feb 24, 2018)

Those baby turtles, could they get any cuter?

I name my snakes, I've only got 4, but I like to do it for my own sake, they are one species of my many 'pets', but they are snakes first and foremost and are treated as such, and I don't call them my "scale babies". haha. 

Getting back to the original post, fascinating to watch how they do that, must be a very efficient species, not something you'd want to step on either.


----------



## Flaviemys purvisi (Feb 24, 2018)

Snapped said:


> Those baby turtles, could they get any cuter?


Haha Yeah, cuteness overload.


Turtles are very humbling. Watching something hatch that's going to outlive you is an experience.


----------



## Snapped (Feb 24, 2018)

Ah, stop it...now i'm just mush, love the last pic, great capture.


----------



## Flaviemys purvisi (Feb 24, 2018)

Snapped said:


> Ah, stop it...now i'm just mush, love the last pic, great capture.


Baby krefftii...Still has the egg tooth.


----------



## dragonlover1 (Feb 24, 2018)

Stompsy said:


> That’s not at all true. I name my animals out of a fondness for them. That’s about as humanised as they get.


all my reptiles have names,sure some of them don't have ears and wont come when called;But it's my way of knowing which creature is which and my son knows who I am talking about.With multiple creatures from multiple genus how else would you differentiate? 
I suppose if you only have 30 BHP's for instance you could just say cage #12


----------



## Foozil (Feb 24, 2018)

dragonlover1 said:


> all my reptiles have names,sure some of them don't have ears and wont come when called;But it's my way of knowing which creature is which and my son knows who I am talking about.With multiple creatures from multiple genus how else would you differentiate?
> I suppose if you only have 30 BHP's for instance you could just say cage #12


This is a good point! Although in my case I just refer to them by species and gender.


----------



## dragonlover1 (Feb 24, 2018)

Nero Egernia said:


> I never liked the term "snek". It makes my inner Grammar Nazi cringe.


I don't like it either it shows the lack of education that some people have....but my son showed me a facebook post once that some poor cretin had some "sneks that et dort an lerves".I think that means he thinks snakes eat dirt and leaves. but who knows what stupid Americans think.It made me laugh so much that I named my pygmy banded pythons "Dort & Lerves". These were my first pythons after many years of only keeping dragons
[doublepost=1519441728,1519441495][/doublepost]


Foozil said:


> This is a good point! Although in my case I just refer to them by species and gender.


even then that wouldn't work in my house,we have multiple central beardies,multiple pygmy beardies,multiple central netted dragons,multiple types of blueys,multiple spotted pythons along with all the singular creatures


----------



## Foozil (Feb 24, 2018)

dragonlover1 said:


> even then that wouldn't work in my house,we have multiple central beardies,multiple pygmy beardies,multiple central netted dragons,multiple types of blueys,multiple spotted pythons along with all the singular creatures


|
Fair enough


----------



## Pauls_Pythons (Feb 24, 2018)

Foozil said:


> Although in my case I just refer to them by species and gender.



Sounds like a great idea except we currently have 30 something Female BHP's.


----------



## Foozil (Feb 24, 2018)

Pauls_Pythons said:


> Sounds like a great idea except we currently have 30 something Female BHP's.


Yeah I can understand for someone like you it would be hard haha. But for me with not many snakes its fine.


----------



## Stompsy (Feb 24, 2018)

All this talk about ‘danger noodle’ and ‘snek’ only being used by people of a lower intelligence or by immature people is making most of you sound like a bunch of pompous buggers. It’s not supposed to be grammatically correct, nor serious. Geez you guys, have a bit of fun once in a while.

Where’s your sense of humour?


----------



## Foozil (Feb 24, 2018)

Stompsy said:


> All this talk about ‘danger noodle’ and ‘snek’ only being used by people of a lower intelligence or by immature people is making most of you sound like a bunch of pompous buggers. It’s not supposed to be grammatically correct, nor serious. Geez you guys, have a bit of fun once in a while.
> 
> Where’s your sense of humour?


Agreed. I love saying it to friends. Doesn't mean I neglect my animals or am less educated about them.


----------



## Scutellatus (Feb 24, 2018)

Stompsy said:


> All this talk about ‘danger noodle’ and ‘snek’ only being used by people of a lower intelligence or by immature people is making most of you sound like a bunch of pompous buggers. It’s not supposed to be grammatically correct, nor serious. Geez you guys, have a bit of fun once in a while.
> 
> Where’s your sense of humour?


I am a bit old school when it comes to speech and feel that the way people speak and write speaks volumes about their character. I wasn't saying people were immature but that it "shows an element of immaturity", there is a vast difference.

I often think about whether people a few hundred years from now will look back and ask the question, 'what were these people thinking and what that hell were they saying'. I couldn't imagine reading something now that was written a couple of hundred years ago and not being able to understand what they were on about because of incorrect English being used. But that is just me and as I said "each to their own".


----------



## Foozil (Feb 24, 2018)

Scutellatus said:


> I am a bit old school when it comes to speech and feel that the way people speak and write speaks volumes about their character. I wasn't saying people were immature but that it "shows a level of immaturity", there is a vast difference.
> 
> I often think about whether people a few hundred years from now will look back and ask the question, 'what were these people thinking and what that hell were they saying'. I couldn't imagine reading something now that was written a couple of hundred years ago and not being able to understand what they were on about because of in correct English being used. But that is just me and as I said "each to their own".


Well me and my friends say it because we find it funny (others probably don't), and only use it in times we see fit. It isn't used entirely instead of the actual word "snake", just sometimes. And its all just in good fun.


----------



## Stompsy (Feb 24, 2018)

Scutellatus said:


> I am a bit old school when it comes to speech and feel that the way people speak and write speaks volumes about their character. I wasn't saying people were immature but that it "shows a level of immaturity", there is a vast difference.
> 
> I often think about whether people a few hundred years from now will look back and ask the question, 'what were these people thinking and what that hell were they saying'. I couldn't imagine reading something now that was written a couple of hundred years ago and not being able to understand what they were on about because of in correct English being used. But that is just me and as I said "each to their own".


It’s ok to be a little immature sometimes... it really is all in good fun. And it’s still a thousand times better than the language used by a vast majority of Australians these days.


----------



## Scutellatus (Feb 24, 2018)

Stompsy said:


> It’s ok to be a little immature sometimes... it really is all in good fun. And it’s still a thousand times better than the language used by a vast majority of Australians these days.


Definitely, most people have a level of immaturity with something in their lives, mine is just not with 'memes' and incorrect use of English. I really don't like internet speech like 'lol' etc. Most people will argue that it needs to be used because there is no expression and tone in the written word so it needs to be there. This is a poor excuse for not being taught (educated on) the written word properly. Books would not exist if the written word wasn't able to be understood. For hundreds of years people have been able to understand the emotion in books. What has changed? Education.


----------



## Foozil (Feb 24, 2018)

Scutellatus said:


> Definitely, most people have a level of immaturity with something in their lives, mine is just not with 'memes' and incorrect use of English. I really don't like internet speech like 'lol' etc. Most people will argue that it needs to be used because there is no expression and tone in the written word so it needs to be there. This is a poor excuse for not being taught (educated on) the written word properly. Books would not exist if the written word wasn't able to be understood. For hundreds of years people have been able to understand the emotion in books. What has changed? Education.


Sorry, but I disagree. Its our culture that has changed. Computers, being more lazy... I have to admit I am guilty of using 'internet slang' but its because of all the other people using it. Notice how more young people use it? Its just what we grow up with. Nothing to do with education, in my opinion, only our culture.


----------



## dragonlover1 (Feb 24, 2018)

I tend to agree with Scutellatus ,I am old school but when I went to school 300 years ago grammar and spelling were the first things we were taught,so it irks me when people are too lazy to use proper language,sure we all take shortcuts but there is no excuse for bad language/grammar/spelling.One of my pet hates is idiots who say yeahno,,FFS what do you mean?YES or NO? it can't be both you F,;k,N?
moron


----------



## Flaviemys purvisi (Feb 24, 2018)

dragonlover1 said:


> I tend to agree with Scutellatus ,I am old school but when I went to school 300 years ago grammar and spelling were the first things we were taught.


But maths was obviously low on the curriculum?? LOL - OOPS.


----------



## Pauls_Pythons (Feb 24, 2018)

dragonlover1 said:


> One of my pet hates is idiots who say yeahno,,FFS what do you mean?YES or NO? it can't be both



After my own heart. Has to be one of the dumbest sentences ever.

Not sure what happened to the thread, it was meant to be about an amazing animals ability to use its environment to give it an added advantage and ends up as an English lesson.


----------



## Foozil (Feb 24, 2018)

Pauls_Pythons said:


> Not sure what happened to the thread, it was meant to be about an amazing animals ability to use its environment to give it an added advantage and ends up as an English lesson.


I did contribute to it but this seems to happen to all threads :/


----------



## dragonlover1 (Feb 24, 2018)

Aussiepride83 said:


> But maths was obviously low on the curriculum?? LOL - OOPS.


like I said i was old school,really really really old school


----------



## Flaviemys purvisi (Feb 24, 2018)

dragonlover1 said:


> like I said i was old school,really really really old school


Lol Yeah, like Rob's dictionary... thing looked like it could have been signed by Jesus himself.  Looked older than my November 1859 leather bound edition of Charles Darwin's Origin Of Species.


----------



## Snapped (Feb 25, 2018)

Personally, I've always found 'Nope Rope" my favorite. 

But srsly u guyz take a chillpill its sposed to b funnie, amiright?


----------

